# ADA Shower Stall



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Guys!

Long Time no type.. hehe

Ok, I'm involved with a remodel that has a shower that will be ADA. Not a Roll In. So I guess it would make it a transfer type. I was wondering where the placement needs to be for the shower valve. I know between 38" and 48" from the floor and it says "15 Inches maximum, from center line of the control wall toward the shower opening."

Now, I have not had alot of experience with ADA showers but to me that reads you cant go anymore than 15" away from the centerline of the control wall. Would that be correct? if so then just centering it like usual would be ok?


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I know the code might say 38-48" but the valve centerline must be 39-41" AFF.

I just went round and round with the city, state and ADA code compliance and although the code says 38min - 48 max, there is now an ADA code that says 39-41" to centerline of control valve.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

2010 is the newest ADA code, mandated by the feds. Now that said your local AHJ should be following it, some are not yet.

https://www.access-board.gov/guidel...ndards/ada-standards/doj-s-2010-ada-standards

http://https://www.ada.gov/2010ADAstandards_index.htm

Around page 180 on the link below.
https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAStandards.pdf


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

11B-608.5.2 Standard roll-in type shower compartments. In standard roll-in type shower compartments, operable parts of controls and faucets shall be installed on the back wall of the compartment adjacent to the seat wall 19 inches (483 mm) minimum and 27 inches (686 mm) maximum from the seat wall; and shall be located above the grab bar, but no higher than 48 inches (1219 mm) above the shower floor, with their centerline at 39 inches (991 mm) to 41 inches (1041 mm) above the shower floor. 

This is how the code reads. Kinda misleading to say the least.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

A Good Plumber said:


> 11B-608.5.2 Standard roll-in type shower compartments. In standard roll-in type shower compartments, operable parts of controls and faucets shall be installed on the back wall of the compartment adjacent to the seat wall 19 inches (483 mm) minimum and 27 inches (686 mm) maximum from the seat wall; and shall be located above the grab bar, but no higher than 48 inches (1219 mm) above the shower floor, with their centerline at 39 inches (991 mm) to 41 inches (1041 mm) above the shower floor.
> 
> This is how the code reads. Kinda misleading to say the least.



Not sure which code you are using. The 2010 ADA is mandated by the Feds. now whether an AHJ is actually using these is another question.
*Department of Justice ADA Standards (2010)*

*







*

DOJ's ADA standards (2010) became mandatory on March 15, 2012. They include provisions that modify certain portions of Chapters 1-10, including provisions addressing the following areas:







608.5.1 Transfer Type Shower Compartments.
 In transfer type shower compartments, the controls, faucets, and shower spray unit shall be installed on the side wall opposite the seat 38 inches (965 mm) minimum and 48 inches (1220 mm) maximum above the shower floor and shall be located on the control wall 15 inches (380 mm) maximum from the centerline of the seat toward the shower opening.

608.5.2 Standard Roll-In Type Shower Compartments.
 In standard roll-in type shower compartments, the controls, faucets, and shower spray unit shall be located above the grab bar, but no higher than 48 inches (1220 mm) above the shower floor. Where a seat is provided, the controls, faucets, and shower spray unit shall be installed on the back wall adjacent to the seat wall and shall be located 27 inches (685 mm) maximum from the seat wall.

Advisory 608.5.2 Standard Roll-in Type Shower Compartments.
 In standard roll-in type showers without seats, the shower head and operable parts can be located on any of the three walls of the shower without adversely affecting accessibility.

608.5.3 Alternate Roll-In Type Shower Compartments.
 In alternate roll-in type shower compartments, the controls, faucets, and shower spray unit shall be located above the grab bar, but no higher than 48 inches (1220 mm) above the shower floor. Where a seat is provided, the controls, faucets, and shower spray unit shall be located on the side wall adjacent to the seat 27 inches (685mm) maximum from the side wall behind the seat or shall be located on the back wall opposite the 
seat 15 inches (380 mm) maximum, left or right, of the centerline of the seat. Where a seat is not provided, the controls, faucets, and shower spray unit shall be installed on the side wall farthest from the compartment entry. 



608.6 Shower Spray Unit and Water.
 A shower spray unit with a hose 59 inches (1500 mm) long 
minimum that can be used both as a fixed-position shower head and as a hand-held shower shall be provided. The shower spray unit shall have an on/off control with a non-positive shut-off. If an adjustable-height shower head on a vertical bar is used, the bar shall be installed so as not to obstruct the use of grab bars. Shower spray units shall deliver water that is 120°F (49°C) maximum.
EXCEPTION:
 A fixed shower head located at 48 inches (1220mm) maximum above the shower finish floor shall be permitted instead of a hand-held spray unit in facilities that are not medical care facilities, long-term care facilities, transient lodging guest rooms, or residential dwelling units. ​


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

nice GIF


----------

